# Site moderator challenge.



## wanna be (Jan 28, 2010)

I think it would be fun for all of us new to this site to get some creative input from the people monitoring the best cooking forum on the web.I dont mean just stepping into the middle of a discussion that was probably nothing more than something to post in a moment of boardem.I am talking about real ideas and leassons learned in life.Give us something new,be creative and just know that you dont know it all.Ask us a question.


----------



## Alix (Jan 28, 2010)

wanna be, what are you looking for particularly? Moderators post all over the place, and we're just like you. We know stuff about some things and learn about others here. I'm happy to help you out, I am just not clear on what you want. 

Lessons learned in life...that I can do. How about, Don't give a sick child grape juice and then let them lie down on your new couch - very very bad idea.  

If you want to see what kind of posts the Mods have there is a quick way to do that. Click on the persons user name and scroll down to See All Posts. That way you will be able to see all the stuff that person has posted. You could also scroll to All Threads Started by, thats a good one too. And a little hint...check on either kadesma or Katie E first off, they have posted some killer recipes!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Wanna be, life's lessons I've sure had a few..I can tell you about 6 grand kids,How they light my life. They and the people here at DC have kept me going with their love. I would love to give something new to you. But I've found each day is new, each breath we take, each person who comes here and stays...That's all new,yet, it comes to us over and over.Me I look forward to each day that I wake and come here,I've learned to enjoy each of you here and look forward to what you share with us. Wanna Be, I'm really not sure what you are looking for.All I can say is I'm glad your here and are now a part of our family.
kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Jan 28, 2010)

Greetings, wanna be.

It's been my pleasure to be a member of this great site for a number of years and honored to be one of the moderators.  It's a rewarding job and one that is always an education.

I've had my share of bumps along the way and am happy to say,  with the help of my friends here, I've come out on top after the worst experience of my life.  I won't go into that now but, if you're interested, you can ferret out the appropriate thread that will fully explain it.

As for our site, it IS the best on the Internet.  All of us here who are "staff" try our best to be helpful and informative.  I have always loved what happens in the kitchen and have been cooking since I was 8-years-old.  At this point, that is over 50 years, so I hope I've learned a thing or two along the way.  However, having said that, I'm still learning...volumes.

So, just dive in and swim around with the rest of us "foodies" and have fun along with us.


----------



## GB (Jan 28, 2010)

Stick around wanna be and you will see that what you are requesting is and has been done on a continual basis. The mods and admins here are the best you will find anywhere. Not only do they spend countless hours taking care of all the minutia that goes along with keeping a site like this running, but they are also active members just like you and me. They start threads and give advice and accept advice and learn lessons.


----------



## wanna be (Jan 28, 2010)

*Thank you.*

I was hopeing  that statement didd'nt come across as rude, as that was not my intention.I made the mistake of posting an incomplete thought.And even today it's still not clear.So thanks for understanding and not getting mad.I know you guys are great and a wealth of info.I think Im probably just jelous that you guys have what must be a very fun job.You are all very much apreciated.


----------



## Alix (Jan 28, 2010)

Well thanks wanna be! Thats so sweet of you to say. 

What is it that you really wanted to know though? I'd love to help you out if I can.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2010)

You didn't say a thing that would make any of us angry.We are here to try to answer questions if possible,to be friendly, make you feel welcome. We spend time here because if we help just one person, well then I feel like I've made a friend. Plus, we learn something new every day,There is no need to be jealous, just posting helps us and others. I hope you will feel as one of us and part of a big friendly family..SOON..
kades


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 28, 2010)

Alix said:


> If you want to see what kind of posts the Mods have there is a quick way to do that. Click on the persons user name and scroll down to See All Posts. That way you will be able to see all the stuff that person has posted.


 
All of my posts are weird. I must have some sort of problem.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 30, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> All of my posts are weird. I must have some sort of problem.



...and you have a long tail too!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 30, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> All of my posts are weird. I must have some sort of problem.


Well, of course you have a problem.  It is hard to build a straight fence if your posts are weird!

Barbara


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 30, 2010)

It's hard to build a straight fence if you live in a gully too.


----------

